# is it possible to use stereo speakers a computer speakers



## curt25 (Sep 29, 2008)

I am gettin a new stereo for christmas so i will have to get rid of my old 1 but i was woundering if it is possible to get the speakers to work on my computer, the speakers i have have a red and black wire on the back of them and i have look on the web to see if there was like a thing which you plug the red and black wire into and then be able to plug the thing into the earphone socket if you no any website where they sell a thing like that I will be very happy and i might have to kiss you (not realy dont get to gidy).


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

yep you can do it

long as the speakers don't require too much power

you will need to buy the connectors is all

if there is a Radio Shack around they would have it.

Not sure if they make em that small with screws though. You likely will have to solder the wire onto the connectors


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

If you want to get a kick butt stereo, get the yamaha RXV-659 receiver, sony 300 cd mega storage deck, 4 klipsh ifi speakers and a 200 watt sub and amp from klipsh, thats what i have, its awsome, makes the house shake-literally


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

this is what you would need










1/8" Mini Stereo Phone Plug


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, almost all computer speakers are amplified, the typical audio card puts out maybe a watt or so maximum. I have some small unamplified speakers, but they don't get that loud on any of the systems here at max volume.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If you want to try the speakers out on your computer without any soldering and can get to a Radio Shack store, then ...

One of these:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103710

... used with two of the plugs from this package:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062472

... should work for you.

As others have mentioned, don't be expecting a whole lot of volume..


----------



## brbpab94 (Nov 26, 2002)

What I did was take the amp out of the junky computer speaker and put it in my old stereo speaker and it sounds good.Just remember that the amp you took out of the old computer speaker is limited so at the higher volume it ma distort but the rest sounds pretty good.I even hooked it up to my mp3 player and it sounds great.


----------

